# 2.0 GHz Pentium 4 - Rs 2000/- in Goa



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Jul 2, 2004)

----------------------------------------------
CYBERAGE SCHEME IN GOA
----------------------------------------------

Well i don't know how many of us are aware of it or if in any digit presense, this issue has been voiced.
But to the best of my knowledge since it wasn't, I thought of posting it over here.

The Goa Government for the past 2 yrs has implemented the cyberage scheme. Under which all students studying in any institution in Goa under the HSSC gets a computer at a nominal fee of Rs 1000, and Rs 500 for backward classes.

And this year onwards this amazing scheme has been extended to students undergoing Graduation and Postgraduation in the state. At again a reasonable cost(2000/-). And I can tell u the computers are nothing less then a WOW!!! And yeah @ this rate!!! (Well it cudn't even match the price of my 256MB RAM.)
The config sounds like: 
2.0GHz Pentium IV
128MB SD RAM
40 GB HDD
and lots to make a complete comp. I had to certainly drop my plans in going 4 a new PC!


The only hunch in this one way deal(I suppose) is that the computer remains the property of the Govt for a period of 2yrs.
Hence one cannot load games on it, there is quater yearly checking of the system, cannot install or remove any hardware of your own. You need to buy new parts only from their specified dealer. But I can tell you it is not a bad deal at all! I got one and my sis got one. The more brothers and sisters the more PC's (Well any population analyzer won't like that sort of a comment).

There must b surely someone wishing 'I SHUD HV BEEN IN GOA!'

Anyways I did not have any problems with the system. And if there is it is urgently attended.

I shud rightly say GOA is on the way of an IT REVOLUTION! Thanks to the contemporary govt.


----------



## walking-techie (Aug 13, 2004)

ma it sucks to be a mumbaitee now


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 13, 2004)

ooooo wow, now cochin sux too


----------



## anishcool (Aug 13, 2004)

yup ur right man. but I have a problem. i'm in the tenth, i was all set to buy a 3.4 Pentium 550, with the 925X chipset, a 9600XT along with 1GB DDR2 533Mhz ram(and lots more), and my dad told me to wait for that comp. Now doesn't it suck ??? So i plan to leave goa next year, avoid that comp and get myself a drea machine ! what do you say ?


----------



## aliasghark (Aug 13, 2004)

Man o maaan, WHAT AN IRONY!!!  !!! I wish i was in Goa too!


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 13, 2004)

man man man im going to GOA 

DIL CHATHA HAI.......................


----------

